# Do Goldens Howl?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that is funny. One of mine is a howler but he sings along with emergency vehicle sirens. Of course with his superior hearing I hear him howling long before I hear the siren. He does a pretty good imitation.


----------



## earthsfate (Aug 2, 2009)

You're not alone there. Sometimes i wonder if lucky is a wolf or a cat. He howls if we forget to wake up to take him out to pee sometimes. and everytime he wakes up he puts his paws out and dips down to stretch like a cat.


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Lambert will howl if a siren comes right by our house. It was really interesting the first time he did it. It was 4am. I almost fell out of bed.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Izzy will howl to the fire whistle if it blows too long.


----------



## wagginroad (Nov 12, 2009)

Wonka has only howled a few times and only in response to wolves howling. The first time he did it he looked so confused and embarrassed, almost like, "Whoa, where did that come from?" It was cute.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

sophie howled the most pathetic howls when we first got her...we used to laugh, b/c she would raise her head in the air like a wolf...hadn't heard it for many months until last weekend as i was leaving the house, but this time it sounded more grown up! haven't heard it again since (good thing, b/c it certainly tugs at my heart when she does that)


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Ziggy also howls at emergency vehicle sirens. First time it happened was this summer. We were on a walk and an ambulance passed by. It was a hillarious and adorable! It was a high-pitched Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

earthsfate said:


> He howls if we forget to wake up to take him out to pee sometimes.


So do I!

Zoey has a funny yodel/moan thing when she wants something.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Ha ha ha! We are not alone!!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I had a neighbor with 4 Goldens and with music- they would howl.. 
Borzoi will to but its to call the wolves in and its a primal sound.. ( they do this if another does- and it can be loud once started..) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_iebVGpa-A&feature=related


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

When I was a kid, I was learning the Star Spangled Banner on the organ and was singing along with it when my golden and basset hound started howling along! The golden I have now has only howled once, when I was asleep in the bedroom with my other dog and he didn't know it, thought he was alone and started making these really pathetic howling noises! He sounded like a chipmunk, not a GR!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone I talk on the phone with while I'm home has a good chance (50-50) of hearing our 12 1/2 year old golden start howling when our younger guy barks at something going on outside! I have to go to another room and close the door when they start up just to hear the other end of the phone conversation. He howls at anything and everything and we love it! 
Our younger golden usually barks in higher pitches but every once in a while he lets out a deep howl. Pretty funny because it disturbs him when he does it. He gets a funny look on his face as if he's thinking--did I do that??
We have coyote packs in our area and we often hear them howling at a distance during early morning walks. Both dogs won't howl with them but it definitely perks their interest.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Charlie howls and does not need anything to start her off she is so funny and as well as howling she makes another funny noise hard to describe it


----------

